# Aquarium sand raised High Range pH to 8.8. Is it common??



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new here 

I was setting up a new tank and realized that the sand raised water pH. Usually, tap water pH is 7.6 and High Range pH is 7.4. But the tank water pH was beyond 7.6 ( deep blue) and High Range pH was 8.8 ( rich purple). I also checked unused sand and got the same results. Luckily I didn't add a fish yet and I quickly pulled up a plant and marimo's I had added hours before. so, no damage done.

It's National Geographic (one of by petsmart brand) aquarium substrate in black. It is for freshwater use. I called the customer service. The representative told me to go to one of their locations and get a solution to adjust pH. I'm taking his advice and going to a store tomorrow...not to buy a solution but to return. 

I'm using this sand in white color in another tank. Never had a problem like this. 

Is it common that aquarium sand raise water pH this high? Seriously, I have never seen such beautiful colors in the test tubes before. Ha!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Some substrates can alter the pH depending what they are made up of. I know in some cases sand and gravel will raise the pH/hardness of water, as will certain types of rocks. 

Thankfully you didn't take the advice of the rep and try and alter your pH chemically. Trying to bring down the pH with chemicals is not something I'd recommend.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

check the package, does it say Aragonite or African Cichlids on the bag anywhere. this type of sand would be for use in a Cichlid tank where the PH would need to remain around 8.6-8.8 and i know National geographic does sell this type of product and also regular gravel. The aragonite is used to quick cycle a tank and most types of aragonite sand and gravel give a PH factor on the package.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah! Nice catch, Tramp.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Some substrates can alter the pH depending what they are made up of. I know in some cases sand and gravel will raise the pH/hardness of water, as will certain types of rocks.
> 
> Thankfully you didn't take the advice of the rep and try and alter your pH chemically. Trying to bring down the pH with chemicals is not something I'd recommend.


Yeah, I recently learned that. I was just surprised because the change was too much.

I'll never try to alter pH with chemicals. It's too unnatural for living creatures. Also, using safe substrate is much nicer and easier...


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Betaphototramp said:


> check the package, does it say Aragonite or African Cichlids on the bag anywhere. this type of sand would be for use in a Cichlid tank where the PH would need to remain around 8.6-8.8 and i know National geographic does sell this type of product and also regular gravel. The aragonite is used to quick cycle a tank and most types of aragonite sand and gravel give a PH factor on the package.


The package says "freshwater substrate" only. Although there is a warning on the back "Substrate may contain minerals that affect the water pH. Monitor the pH and blah blah", there is no mention about Aragonite or African Cichlids. There is even a picture of Mollies or Platies (Sorry, I don't know much about fish...) on the package.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

ryry2012 said:


> The package says "freshwater substrate" only. Although there is a warning on the back "Substrate may contain minerals that affect the water pH. Monitor the pH and blah blah", there is no mention about Aragonite or African Cichlids. There is even a picture of Mollies or Platies (Sorry, I don't know much about fish...) on the package.


Than the best I can tell you to do is dump the substrate and get another brand. It tells me when you have such high PH something has been mislabeled. I have never used the national geographic brand only because I don't it. I have always used fluorite as a substrate, because of planting the tank, If the tank isn't to be planted than any brand of gravel or sand would be great and probably at half the cost.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I'm rather peeved now. I JUST switched to this sand. Fantastic. Though it seems like it didn't raise my ph as dramatically as yours. It definitely has though. Mine usually tests in the 7.5 range, it's now at 7.6. Can anyone tell me if that's a safe difference? Like for when I do water changes? I'm hoping such a small amount maybe won't matter. I only do 25% changes on my 5 gallon and 10 gallon that have the sand in it.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Betaphototramp said:


> Than the best I can tell you to do is dump the substrate and get another brand. It tells me when you have such high PH something has been mislabeled. I have never used the national geographic brand only because I don't it. I have always used fluorite as a substrate, because of planting the tank, If the tank isn't to be planted than any brand of gravel or sand would be great and probably at half the cost.


I already emptied my tank and rinsed it. It's good to go again 

I got this sand because it's beautiful and would be nice to use in a partially planted tank. Oh well. I'd love to have a fully planted tank someday. Right now no more room besides budget...


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Reccka said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm rather peeved now. I JUST switched to this sand. Fantastic. Though it seems like it didn't raise my ph as dramatically as yours. It definitely has though. Mine usually tests in the 7.5 range, it's now at 7.6. Can anyone tell me if that's a safe difference? Like for when I do water changes? I'm hoping such a small amount maybe won't matter. I only do 25% changes on my 5 gallon and 10 gallon that have the sand in it.


I'm using the same sand in white in my 10 gallon tank. It's been a month and I never had a problem. Last night I checked the pH. it was just normal. I do 50% water change once a week.

I'm pretty sure your sand is fine. Just make sure to test the sand before adding the tank.
Testing the black sand was rather interesting. Its pH affect was instant. Put in a new cup, pour tap water, stir and tested right away. The test tube were holding vivid colored liquid! I tried to rinse the sand in the tank. You know it's beautiful sand. I'd love to keep it if possible... But rinsing 4 times did not change results at all. 

Not everybody tests water. If it's for general use/fish, it shouldn't affect water pH that much IMO.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I'd like to keep the sand if possible too. It's just going to be an unimaginable pain in the rear to clean it all out of two tanks, go buy new sand...etc. I know a .1 difference in ph isn't a lot to me, but I worry it's a lot to my boys. They really should've highlighted the ph change more clearly on the bag. The thought that it could do that never crossed my mind. I admit I don't regularly test my ph unless I think there's something wrong with my water.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Reccka said:


> I'd like to keep the sand if possible too. It's just going to be an unimaginable pain in the rear to clean it all out of two tanks, go buy new sand...etc. I know a .1 difference in ph isn't a lot to me, but I worry it's a lot to my boys. They really should've highlighted the ph change more clearly on the bag. The thought that it could do that never crossed my mind. I admit I don't regularly test my ph unless I think there's something wrong with my water.


I returned the sand today. I explained the situation but I don't think it was taken seriously. It was an online purchase and picked up at another location. The store I went doesn't even carry it.

I'm same. Once I added fish in a tank, I don't really test the pH. Now we know better 

By the way, I'm also in California. Because of the severe drought, our water quality might change. We'd better test water regularly including pH!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

It would be beneficial to us all if California keepers would monitor their sourcewater carefully, and report ay changes or anomalies to us.

Thank you.


----------

